# autofill username/password popup from a php script



## abhijeet2021 (Nov 15, 2011)

HI

we got a internal site which pops up a window to autofill username/password. That page is made in jsp. Now i got a php script to get the data from that site. Problem is i need to bypass the pop window or else it gives me auth errors. I already have username/password with me.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 15, 2011)

Assuming you have username in $username and password in $password variables:



> <form action="login.php">
> Username: <input type="text" value="<?php echo $username ?>" name="username" />
> Password: <input type="text" value="<?php echo $password ?>" name="password" />
> <input type="submit" />
> </form>


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Nov 16, 2011)

think you got my question wrong. nvm i had to use curl functions to get it done within php. will post the code later


----------

